# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Just3DPrint – #3dprinted Public Enemy No. 1

## printnerd3d

http://3dprintnerd.com/2016/03/just3dprint-3dprinted-public-enemy-no-1/#.VuFyktwrI8p

The 3D printing industry had a little controversy. This controversy revolves around a small startup in the Allentown, PA area called “Just3DPrint”. Company is founded by four college students who had a dream, “offer 3d printing services”. The controversy does not revolve around their printing service, but it involves two powerhouses, Thingiverse; a website that allows 3d modelers to share their creations for “free” in a non-commercial manner and Ebay, the largest auction website in the world.

----------


## Geoff

Hi, yes this story has lost its traction now to be honest, 

it was all a bit of a beat up, they were not selling models - not at $200 each for small items. The whole thing was designed to piss people off - that was the intention. They wanted 15 minutes of infamy, they got a week out of it.

Also, there are people involved in the incident who have profited greatly from it, artists who did have their work stolen and thanks to articles across the web, their business picked up even more than before.

So, really - as much as I hate these guys (as they stole my models also) they did most of the community a favour. No one had barely heard of loubie and now she's seen as the person that fixed all this, which is complete bullshit.

At least 50 or more of us were on the case before she released the sad face model.

The reason they were taken off ebay is because WE as a community banded together and filed so many VERO reports Ebay had no choice but to act (along with makerbot legal recourse...) 

So, the designers that were 'affected" I can tell you it worked out more in their favour, including me. I have so much work on I can't keep up after I posted in that thread.

----------


## printnerd3d

I didn't want to write the article until things cooled and a response from thingiverse. I also wanted to highlight the bigger problem which is marketplaces like 3DHubs profit from the very same violations.

----------

